# SMF May Challenge- Interpretation, not Imitation



## newbie (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to May's SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

_________________________________________________________

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on May 18, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date May 25, 2016 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on May 31, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2016)

MAY CHALLENGE- INTERPRETATION, NOT IMITATION

For this challenge, you will look at the pictures below and choose one to use as the basis for your soap. Find something about one that catches you- a mood, a tone, a feeling, a movement, a line, or whatever your mind goes to. You will then make a soap, using the color palette of the photo you choose, that tries to capture that essence you noticed. 

This challenge is not at all about repeating a picture in soap. I *WILL* get on you if you try to make a copy of the picture and I chose pictures that would make that difficult, to deter you from trying. This is about how you interpret something you see and put it into soap. I want your spin on it. I know there is voting at the end, but the voting should be the last thing on your mind. This is about your personal experience with the picture and with your soap. Your interpretation may be extremely abstract or it may be very detailed in its own way but should try to elicit in the viewer something about what attracted you.

You may use any mold.
You may use any technique.
You may use cp/mp embeds.
You must use a *minimum of 4 colors* and all colors you use MUST be present in the picture you use. If a color is not present in the picture, you may not use it. Be as accurate as you can.
You must dip heavily into your creative side.
Your entry will consist of a copy of the picture you drew from and a picture of one bar of soap, more than one bar if you like, but one bar minimum. Tell us anything you like about the making of your soap, because everyone loves some backstory and/or info.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZvcA0evJaQ[/ame]

Making the scale soap. Not the best framing of the video but it's too late now.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pAEzcfiYlE[/ame]


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2016)

Sign up

1.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 1, 2016)

Sign up



1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* _Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
_


----------



## penelopejane (May 1, 2016)

Sign up

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!


2. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...


----------



## Navaria (May 1, 2016)

Sign up



1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!


----------



## maya (May 1, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Sign up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!


----------



## Saponista (May 1, 2016)

All the pictures are missing and have a broken image icon. I will have to have a look on the PC when I get home. I've tried restarting the app to no avail.


----------



## LisaAnne (May 1, 2016)

maya said:


> 5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough ttime. But I realllllllllly wanna!
> 6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...


----------



## Steve85569 (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
7. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ...


----------



## snappyllama (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
7. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
8. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?


----------



## dibbles (May 1, 2016)

Looks like LisaAnne posted while I was typing. Adding her back in.

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?


----------



## KristaY (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2016)

I posted the video of making the scale/feather soap. It took forever to upload. Again, not necessary for the challenge so skip if you'd like. It's over 13 minutes long of pouring....yawn!


----------



## mzimm (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!


----------



## doriettefarm (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics.  There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!


----------



## Judiraz (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May


----------



## BlackDog (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading  the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been  wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . .  plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.


----------



## BlackDog (May 1, 2016)

At the risk of betraying just how awful my taste in reality television is, I'll say this challenge reminds me of the Project Runway challenges where the designers have to run around taking pictures of things and then create a look based on a picture.  Should be fun!


----------



## lisajudy2009 (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!

2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...

3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...

4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!

5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!

6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.

7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...

8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..

9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?

10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....

11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!

12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading  the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been  wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . .  plus I've got all the right colors!

13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May

14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too

15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it!


----------



## TeresaT (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading   the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've  been  wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . .   plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT -  I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge.  Yay, me!!!


----------



## kc1ble (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2016)

Teresa, if you didn't sign up for this one, I was going to come find you myself!!

For those of you for whom this is the first challenge, thank you for signing up! I think you'll find it's more fun than you might anticipate.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors


----------



## Misschief (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't


----------



## lenarenee (May 1, 2016)

Misschief said:


> 1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
> 2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
> 3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
> 4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
> ...


21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!


----------



## CaraBou (May 1, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!


----------



## newbie (May 1, 2016)

Nods to you, Miss Carabou, with the birds! I thought of you, for sure.


----------



## CaraBou (May 1, 2016)

That pic of the snowy owl is _the coolest_! If I blow my bars too bad maybe I can salvage them to look like the neck region of the poor duck being recycled.

Tough challenge, newbie.  But it should be fun!


----------



## TeresaT (May 2, 2016)

newbie said:


> Teresa, if you didn't sign up for this one, I was going to come find you myself!!
> 
> For those of you for whom this is the first challenge, thank you for signing up! I think you'll find it's more fun than you might anticipate.




Thanks, newbie!  I'm excited!  I haven't watched the video yet.  Part of me doesn't want to, I just want to "interpret" based on the written instructions.  However, I'll probably watch it tomorrow at lunchtime.


----------



## newbie (May 2, 2016)

I was hoping people wouldn't get too grossed out by that. It's a fantastic picture; I wish I could have been there to take it! And it's good for people who don't like tons of bright colors. 

Teresa, I used other pictures and soaps for the video. None of the challenge pics are in there so it shouldn't get any ideas stuck in your head.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 2, 2016)

Sooo...This is the first attempt that I am _obviously not _going to enter. I was inspired by the last picture of the 4, and it gave me  a sort of tropical/jungle vibe. So I was trying to go for a tropical colored soap with some white to break it up a bit. Instead I got... *Lego/carnival/Cirkus colored soap. 
*Yay... 
The upside is that I got to try Nurtures *Really Red*, and it performed exactly as I hoped. The other Nurture colors were *Blue Vibrance*, *Sunshine Yellow* & a pinch of *Green Neon*. Did a CPOP so I could be sure it gelled, because this batter was so easy going it was never going to fully gel on its own.

Scentwise I went for Nurtures Jasmine fragrance, but felt it was too sweet on its own, it needed som zing to match the colors. So I mixed it with Lemograss eo, and wow, it smells so good! Still sweet, but with added freshness that suits the colors much better.

Used 70% lard, and coconut, almond and castor for the rest.


----------



## mintle (May 2, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe


----------



## cgpeanut (May 2, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe 
24. Cathy Gordon - 1st  time for everything.  Time to fly.


----------



## jules92207 (May 2, 2016)

cgpeanut said:


> 1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
> 2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
> 3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
> 4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
> ...


----------



## amd (May 4, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24. Cathy Gordon - 1st time for everything. Time to fly.
25. jules92207 - love the inspired feel off this challenge - failure or not, I need to soap more anyway! 
26. AMD - Feeling a bit bird-brained anyways...


----------



## penelopejane (May 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> I posted the video of making the scale/feather soap. It took forever to upload. Again, not necessary for the challenge so skip if you'd like. It's over 13 minutes long of pouring....yawn!




I really liked to watch the pour. It is amazing that you don't have to have perfect lines and the soap turns out so beautifully. I am trying to be less controlling.. Thank you!


----------



## dibbles (May 4, 2016)

Well, first try is in the mold. It didn't go as planned, so I'm sure there will be another go in my near future. I can't say it was due to anything other than skill, or rather lack of. I did make a little extra batter to test Sweet Cakes Sandalwood FO, and am happy to report that it did not accelerate at all with 40% lye solution.


----------



## penelopejane (May 5, 2016)

My soap is in the oven.  It was a bit of a disaster from start to finish.  I don’t think I will be doing another one, but I learnt a lot. If I do itv will be much simpler. 

I used 33% Lye concentration and took too long which meant my batter turned to hard too quickly. I forgot to divide the lye in half so all my batter had to survive the extended fiddly colour parts.  I couldn’t do the hanger swirl I had planned so I think it is going to be too landscapy rather than abstract.

I also realized I needed  less confetti half way through which meant I ran out of batter and had to make another small lot half way through – after I had dirtied every soap bowl in the house. 

I would also like to congratulate all of you people who make the videos every month and look so very calm and organised.  If I took a video of me soaping it would be a comedy/cringe of me running around like a demented chicken.


----------



## LisaAnne (May 5, 2016)

I watched your instructional video. Thanks so much for posting it newbie, I am definitely going to try it. Always nice to learn a new technique.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 5, 2016)

I "liked" your post penelopejane because it made me smile as I was picturing you "running around like a demented chicken" 
I hope you do have another go, I want to see it!

I have a germ of an idea formulating in my brain and will have a go at it this weekend. The soap in my head is beautiful - which means it's most likely way beyond my skill level.  But I'm going to have fun trying.


----------



## newbie (May 5, 2016)

I'm glad people got something out of the scale/feather pour. I was afraid it would be too dull to bear!

Well, I'm hoping you will get a pleasant surprise from your soap, PJ! I know that feeling though and it's utterly deflating. Every now and then though you get something much better than you expect. It would actually be fun to see videos of soapers in the midst of disaster! No one posts those though.


----------



## BlackDog (May 5, 2016)

Finally watched your second video, newbie. Beatific soap! And as a fellow potty mouth, nothing endears someone to me more than some well-placed salty language


----------



## CaraBou (May 6, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> nothing endears someone to me more than some well-placed salty language



Seemed well-paced at the time, but in retrospect there is no error in the soap. I think she salted for the hell of it.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2016)

I swore because I lost my place and thought I had just put one row on the top of the other instead of alternating. It's easy to get lost on that pour but it ended up I was okay. Pre-emptive swearing is definitely allowed!


----------



## penelopejane (May 6, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> I "liked" your post penelopejane because it made me smile as I was picturing you "running around like a demented chicken"
> I hope you do have another go, I want to see it!





newbie said:


> Well, I'm hoping you will get a pleasant surprise from your soap, PJ! I know that feeling though and it's utterly deflating. Every now and then though you get something much better than you expect. It would actually be fun to see videos of soapers in the midst of disaster! No one posts those though.



I am going to submit my entry!  My very first submission. It is quite far from what I was envisioning but it reflects an abstract of the photo and I was pretty pleased with that at least.  I don't think I will have time for another.  Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Lynnz (May 6, 2016)

newbie said:


> I swore because I lost my place and thought I had just put one row on the top of the other instead of alternating. It's easy to get lost on that pour but it ended up I was okay. Pre-emptive swearing is definitely allowed!



Tut tut LOL


----------



## BattleGnome (May 6, 2016)

My first "fail" is collecting soda ash right now. I came home, no soda ash on the top of my loaf, but a half hour later.... 

My last accent color thickened too quickly. I think it's due to a lack of patience for my lye temp. I have a plan for my next batch which will hopefully be tomorrow


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2016)

I haven't tested BB's Vetyver in a low water recipe, and I'm wondering if anyone has. I'd like to use a 40% lye concentration. Vetyver is reported to be well behaving, but if no one can confirm I'll do a tester before I use it for a whole batch. I need working time for my next attempt plan.


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2016)

I didn't think I'd have time today to do a FO test batch, but it turns out I did! 40% lye, 50% lard and BB Vetyver and Crisp Apple Rose seemed to be good, and also Sweet Cakes Ginger Essence and Orange Blossom. Just FYI. I'll add to the fragrance oil chart when I test a full batch.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 8, 2016)

My first attempt is now in the oven - first time CPOPing. Used lower lye concentration also - trying to compensate for the freezing cold weather leaking into the house. Wood heater is "toast" and has to be replaced which was meant to happen last week.

Anyhoo ... I have been smitten all week with the fourth bird, the elegant Grey Crowned Crane. She is utterly gorgeous. I imagine her as a very modish gowned lady bedecked with an attention-drawing plumed hat. I even tried to google images of this lady in my head but couldn't exactly find her.

I love the soft muted colours with the grey tones - I chose the green of the grass, the brown/purple of her tail feathers, and two of the grey shades on her body. Hopefully I managed something close. I was hoping to re-create the elegance of the photo using the soft colours and merging them with a feathery skewered swirl. I used a divider in my 10" silicone mould for the first time and forgot how tricky pulling those things out can be. So I made a bit of a mess of that. Still, I'm hopeful.

The first photo is the mess I made when I yanked out the middle divider with a pair of pliers. And the second is me trying to make something lovely out of the mess. I don't think it will look at all sleek and calm like I envisioned but I have another idea about that if I try again next weekend. In fact ... the brain's ticking already ...


----------



## newbie (May 8, 2016)

I love it in the mold, Suzie! 

Just a reminder to not post any pics of your finished soap if that soap will be your entry, which you may remember just fine without me, but I figure better safe than sorry.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 8, 2016)

Thanks newbie, no I didn't remember that so I'm glad you reminded me 

I checked the soap this morning and unfortunately it has cracks on the top (not too severe - can be fixed), but the purple has turned into a colour I wasn't expecting - one which isn't in the picture at all. That's the trouble with the purple, you don't know what it will look like until it's done saponifying. I didn't add enough red and black to it I think. So it won't be my entry soap as it doesn't qualify, but I'll see this as an opportunity to play with colours during the week and have another go next weekend.

This is fun!


----------



## Saponista (May 9, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24. Cathy Gordon - 1st time for everything. Time to fly.
25. jules92207 - love the inspired feel off this challenge - failure or not, I need to soap more anyway! 
26. AMD - Feeling a bit bird-brained anyways...
27. Saponista - This is going to be a tough one for me, I'm not very good at abstract interpretation type challenges. I will give it my best shot though!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 9, 2016)

Oh, this is going to be exiting, can`t WAIT to see what everyone ends up with!


----------



## penelopejane (May 9, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Thanks newbie, no I didn't remember that so I'm glad you reminded me
> 
> I checked the soap this morning and unfortunately it has cracks on the top (not too severe - can be fixed), but the purple has turned into a colour I wasn't expecting - one which isn't in the picture at all. That's the trouble with the purple, you don't know what it will look like until it's done saponifying. I didn't add enough red and black to it I think. So it won't be my entry soap as it doesn't qualify, but I'll see this as an opportunity to play with colours during the week and have another go next weekend.
> 
> This is fun!




SuzieOz,
You can put photos on here if you aren't going to submit them. 
I haven't put my attempt up here because I am going to submit it!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 9, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> SuzieOz,
> You can put photos on here if you aren't going to submit them.
> I haven't put my attempt up here because I am going to submit it!



Ok got it, thanks. I thought I had all the rules worked out but not quite.

I'll post a pic of the "fail" when I get it out of the mould - it's still really soft. I've been having trouble with soft soap lately - does it happen if you stick blend too much does anyone know? I think I'm getting too much air into them - is that possible? It's a new stick blender I'm trying to get used to. Or is it the cold weather? I just don't know.


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2016)

SusieOz, It could be the cold weather if you don't gel them? It doesn't tend to happen if you stick blend too much.  When I over stick blend, my soap sets up very quickly and goes solid. Does it eventually solidify or stay a bit soft?


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2016)

Saponista said:


> 1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
> 2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
> 3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
> 4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
> ...


----------



## SuzieOz (May 9, 2016)

Rowan said:


> SusieOz, It could be the cold weather if you don't gel them? It doesn't tend to happen if you stick blend too much.  When I over stick blend, my soap sets up very quickly and goes solid. Does it eventually solidify or stay a bit soft?



It stays soft a lot longer than usual but does eventually set up. But it tends to crumble, especially nearing the end of the bar.

But the weird thing is it has a different sort of look to it which puts me in mind of how egg whites look when you whip them up. (Which is why I wondered about the stick blending). It's not soda ash either.

I'll keep trouble shooting - I'd post recipes if I'd changed anything, but I haven't so it's not the recipes. The only thing I can think of besides the stick blender is the change in weather. It's been positively icy!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 10, 2016)

Ok here are photos of what is happening with my soap, if anyone had an idea about it ... the grey parts on the right are soft but smooth and feel like they'll be fine once they harden up, the green on the left is softer with uneven textures, and the purple is super soft and chalky and falls off the rest of the soap. When I squish it between my fingers it falls apart and feels just like cornflour (corn starch).

I soaped at a thin trace to try and get some swirls.  Maybe my oils cooled down too much while I was mucking about? When I started they were around 45C/110F.

I seem to have my best success making plain soaps with one or two colours, temp around 45-50C, and blending to thick trace before pouring.  Except that when I first started soaping I had what I suppose was "beginner's luck" and everything I did worked ... I've got photos of an amazing Taiwan swirl! How I'd like that luck back now.  I'm guessing I might need to re-think my challenge entry :???:


----------



## Saponista (May 10, 2016)

I have had this occur when I have failed to mix one of my colours quite enough and it has come out of emulsion. This has occasionally left lye heavy patches but sometimes it doesn't zap when you test it is just horribly hard and crumbly. I will show you a pic later when I get home, but it looks very similar.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 10, 2016)

My first attempt. I was attempting a drop swirl on stripes but ended up with a spoon swirl. It still didnt quite get the feel I was going for.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 10, 2016)

^^ That's a cool looking soap even if it isn't what you were going for BattleGnome.




Saponista said:


> I have had this occur when I have failed to mix one of my colours quite enough and it has come out of emulsion. This has occasionally left lye heavy patches but sometimes it doesn't zap when you test it is just horribly hard and crumbly. I will show you a pic later when I get home, but it looks very similar.



Thanks Saponista.


----------



## SunWolf (May 10, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading  the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been  wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . .  plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's  challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be  abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24. Cathy Gordon - 1st time for everything. Time to fly.
25. jules92207 - love the inspired feel off this challenge - failure or not, I need to soap more anyway! 
26. AMD - Feeling a bit bird-brained anyways...
27. Saponista - This is going to be a tough one for me, I'm not very  good at abstract interpretation type challenges. I will give it my best  shot though!
28. Rowan - I may have a problem getting this one off the ground but can't wait to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



29.  Sunwolf - Just can't seem to get into the "soap groove" lately...maybe bending my brain for this challenge will get things flowing!  :think:


----------



## Saponista (May 11, 2016)

Here's the crumbly image for susieoz 

I poured the white before adding green and yellow colourant and failed to mix it enough so it came out of emulsion in the mould. Here is the crumbly weird texture that you get if you don't quite mix thoroughly enough. You can see the green and yellow sections are fine as they were mixed more.


----------



## cgpeanut (May 11, 2016)

Are you using any clays?


----------



## SuzieOz (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Saponista, it's possible I didn't mix the colour in enough as I was trying to keep a thin trace. I don't think I'm very good at thin traces anyway. 

@cgpeanut - No I didn't use any clays.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 13, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading  the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been  wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . .  plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's  challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be  abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ????? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24. Cathy Gordon - 1st time for everything. Time to fly.
25. jules92207 - love the inspired feel off this challenge - failure or not, I need to soap more anyway! 
26. AMD - Feeling a bit bird-brained anyways...
27. Saponista - This is going to be a tough one for me, I'm not very  good at abstract interpretation type challenges. I will give it my best  shot though!
28. Rowan - I may have a problem getting this one off the ground but can't wait to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



29.  Sunwolf - Just can't seem to get into the "soap groove" lately...maybe bending my brain for this challenge will get things flowing!  :think:
30. Lionprincess- I think I finally came up with an idea for this one!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 14, 2016)

My "fail" turned out quite pretty after all  Although, still a "fail" as in it doesn't qualify due to the colours. Still waiting for it to harden up though.

No time to soap this weekend, helping out my parents with their down-sizing massive garage sale. Sold some soaps here though! Did better than the last market I did.


----------



## CaraBou (May 15, 2016)

Two small batches this weekend. The first is a no-go; I've yet to cut the second.  Had a heck of a time matching one of the colors. I seriously need to order more blue-hued micas :razz:


----------



## dibbles (May 15, 2016)

I'm struggling with color too. Seems like at least one of the four is wrong, wrong, wrong. This challenge has become a personal battle.


----------



## niclycha (May 16, 2016)

1. Sonya-m - no clue where I'm going with this yet but excited to see where I end up!
2. MySoapyHeart. *Puts on safetygear, cracks fingers, stares into camera* Ready for my close-up, Mr. DeMille...
3. Penelopejane - I'd really, really like to put up an entry for this challenge. It's colours though so I'm not sure...
4. Navaria- gonna sign up so I can at least vote, time permitting I'll participate. Gonna be crazy this month!
5. maya- I'm with Navaria on this. I will see if I have enough time. But I realllllllllly wanna!
6. LisaAnne I know what I want to do and if I can't pull it off it will one very ugly soap. Which is fine, I make lots of those.
7. dibbles - Dusting off my thinking cap...
8. Steve85569 - No idea but I know I'll make a couple of batches for this ..
9. snappyllama- Am I the only one worried that I'll pick one inspiration picture but my soap will be suited for a different one?
10. KristaY-My creative light bulb needs higher wattage for this one.....
11. mzimm- I'm an idiot with colors, and a kindergartener in technique....sounds like two perfect reasons to join in!
12. doriettefarm - I'm pretty stoked about this challenge after reading the rules and seeing the inspiration pics. There's a technique I've been wanting to try that lends itself perfectly to one of the pics . . . plus I've got all the right colors!
13. Judiraz- It may take all month to figure this out! #13 wasn't good last month...hope I have better luck in May
14. BlackDog - Nothing to be ashamed of, newbie, I have a wookie at my house too.
15. Lisajudy2009 - I'm going to try it! 
16. TeresaT - I think I have found my "Pollock" challenge. Yay, me!!!
17. kc1ble - I told myself I would get in on this month's challenge...before I knew what it was Yikes! At least it can be abstract.
18. SuzieOz - Oh my goodness, did I really just do this ... ￼?? Bring it on!!
19. BattleGnome - I'm broke but apparently need to order colors
20. MissChief - I wasn't gonna but I can't vote if I don't
21. Lenarenee - fantastic challenge idea!
22. CaraBou - I've never seen a bird I didn't like - Soap, don't fail me now!
23. mintle - will fly or crash, hehe 

24. Cathy Gordon - 1st time for everything. Time to fly.
25. jules92207 - love the inspired feel off this challenge - failure or not, I need to soap more anyway! 
26. AMD - Feeling a bit bird-brained anyways...
27. Saponista - This is going to be a tough one for me, I'm not very good at abstract interpretation type challenges. I will give it my best shot though!
28. Rowan - I may have a problem getting this one off the ground but can't wait to try 

29. Sunwolf - Just can't seem to get into the "soap groove" lately...maybe bending my brain for this challenge will get things flowing! :think:
30. Lionprincess- I think I finally came up with an idea for this one!
31. Niclycha- OK yay I have enough posts to join. Hopefully I did this correctly. If not please let me know. My first challenge entry. Now I'm narrowed down to colors I use in my next soap


----------



## newbie (May 16, 2016)

Don't get too wigged out by making an exact color match. As close as you can get is good but obvious mis-fires, like an obvious pink instead of red or heavy teal blue for sky blue, aren't acceptable. I am more interested in the interpretation part than in color matching to perfection.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 16, 2016)

Eeeep, not sure what to do now! I made my second attemt of the challenge yesterday, and as for a regular soap I am very happy with it! It smells divine, behaved perfectly, had perfect trace/emulsion, no separating, made perfect layers, lots of time to play etc. A dream batter! I cut it an hour ago. It looks great. 

But as for the challenge itself, ack! A color I used that was _supposed _to be really dark, morphed into a much lighter grey and did not give me the dark sillouette effect I was going for. *sob* 

What to do, what to do...
ps. The mica was just a tester from Coastal Scents, I got it aaaages ago and I wanted to use it up. I used it in MP soap just fine, but it reacted with the lye and lost all oompf...


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 16, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I'm struggling with color too. Seems like at least one of the four is wrong, wrong, wrong. This challenge has become a personal battle.



You and me both! Aaarghhhhhhhh.....


----------



## mintle (May 18, 2016)

I made two attempts already but my idea/interpretation cannot be translated into soap design because... it is impossible, as I see it now. I have two days of vacation now and plan to soap a lot! 
How are you all doing?


----------



## SuzieOz (May 18, 2016)

mintle said:


> How are you all doing?



Well, I will be cutting my first attempt hopefully tonight - I think it has hardened up enough. But that fourth colour is all wrong anyway, so if it looks any way decent I'll post a pic.

Then - on to a second attempt on the weekend.

And the rest of you ... ?


----------



## dibbles (May 18, 2016)

mintle said:


> I made two attempts already but my idea/interpretation cannot be translated into soap design because... it is impossible, as I see it now. I have two days of vacation now and plan to soap a lot!
> How are you all doing?



Still trying. I have another attempt in the mold, but I have a feeling I poured the first part too soon and my colors will wash out. DH is going fishing this weekend, so I should have time for another try.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 18, 2016)

We're not doing all that great are we? :think:


----------



## dibbles (May 18, 2016)

At least it's fun trying!


----------



## newbie (May 18, 2016)

Well done, Saponista!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 18, 2016)

I would love to see each participant create a thread for their soap so we can comment on it.


----------



## Saponista (May 18, 2016)

Thanks newbie, I hope it's ok. I'm always wary of misinterpreting things and doing entirely the wrong thing! That happened a lot in art class at school......


----------



## Guspuppy (May 18, 2016)

Saponista that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## penelopejane (May 18, 2016)

newbie said:


> Well done, Saponista!




Yes now I see that mine is way too landscapy (imitational) to enter. [emoji24]


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 18, 2016)

Well then Saponista, that was one piece of *gorgeous *soap, well done!!

_I can just pack up, yours are so beautifull it makes mine look like bird droppings, lol 
_


----------



## Saponista (May 18, 2016)

Oh Penelope, if you check with newbie behind the scenes then you can find out if your soap qualifies, don't not enter it without showing it to her! And don't be so down on yourself mysoapyheart. I bet your soap is lovely.


----------



## newbie (May 18, 2016)

Yes, if anyone is uncertain, please show me your soap before you assume it wouldn't be fine to enter. You know how we all are about our own soaps. PM me for my email address.

Interpretation is very very personal so there is no wrong answer regarding that for this challenge. That's part of why I wanted people to put the voting aside and just focus on a soap that reflects something they see or feel about a picture.


----------



## lenarenee (May 18, 2016)

Can we start May all over again?  Super busy but wonderful month.

I'm biting my fingernails this week since I chose the gray bird too, but I'm still waiting for a mica order to arrive. I tried using small amount of purple mica to get grays - but what a sick looking gray that makes!


----------



## Steve85569 (May 18, 2016)

Saponista'a interpretation pretty much nails it.

I'm still going to try to get my thoughts into soap though. That is what these challenges are about for me.  never expect that anyone but DW would vote for mine.


----------



## CaraBou (May 19, 2016)

The entries are off to a great start!  Looking good, Saponista and Black Dog.

I'm back to the drawing board. Hoping I'll have time this weekend (and that it will rain!)


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 19, 2016)

Thank you, Sonia : )

Supercool soap, BlackDog, thumbs up! I only have two, but you get the both, ok? : D  

I have sent you an email with my picture, Newbie, let me know if you don`t get it.


----------



## mzimm (May 19, 2016)

I'm having a heck of a time getting out of the concept-and-planning stage --- and into the just-do-it-already stage!
I'm going to work with the crane picture, but every idea I have for the soap puts it way inside the "imitation" taboo. 
Anyways, I only get one try---I just don't have the time between now and the 25th to do a bunch of do-overs, so we'll just have to cross fingers that it will at least turn out to be nice, usable soap.


----------



## Steve85569 (May 19, 2016)

I have a colour fail that I'll post when it's set enough to handle.
I also have my fingers crossed that I got the colour close enough on the second try. 
I went total impressionest but kept both ears. DW still says I'm colour blind though.:???:


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 20, 2016)

I have wanted to enter this challenge all month because I love the fact that we have so much creativity with it -and I love the photos- but I've been so busy this month I know that I won't have the time to give this challenge the justice it deserves. 

I'm loving the entries so far and the absolute creativity and explanations. I can't wait to see all the diversity from this challenge!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 20, 2016)

This is so exciting - I'm in awe Black Dog, so cool! My idea for that pic was totally different but I so love yours!
Well done Saponista and MySoapyHeart - awesome both of you. Oh isn't this fun  Love seeing others' creative ideas.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 21, 2016)

Here's my lovely "fail" - smells great (sandalwood FO), feels good in the hand, looks purty. But for the challenge I was going for ... equal layers, the right colours (purple is off), a calm feathery effect ... I have a long way to go with my skills but it was sure fun to do.

I had some trouble with crumbling, but the dark grey (and only the dark grey) is perfect - gelled all the way through, waxy and hard, just the way I like my soap. Don't know why the rest is different.  Oh well, it's all learning isn't it?

I'm trying another one soon with the same grey bird in mind.


----------



## newbie (May 21, 2016)

I am so happy people are on this challenge. I really really love seeing the soaps coming out so far and the variety is excellent. I hope no one (!!!!!) skips putting in an entry because it is cool to see how people take something and put their spin on it. 


Thank you to the people who entered so far. I love them all.


----------



## penelopejane (May 21, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Here's my lovely "fail" - smells great (sandalwood FO), feels good in the hand, looks purty. But for the challenge I was going for ... equal layers, the right colours (purple is off), a calm feathery effect ... I have a long way to go with my skills but it was sure fun to try.
> 
> I'm trying another one soon with the same grey bird in mind.




Wish you could come up here and show me how to make such a beautiful soap!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 21, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Wish you could come up here and show me how to make such a beautiful soap!



You are too kind penelope!! Well done on your entry, you absolutely nailed those colours, and I'm impressed with your red. Especially considering all the trouble you've had lately with colours, you really came through. I'm super impressed.

Dibbles - well done you! - you captured the elegance of that crane beautifully. I can't seem to get those swirls happening.


----------



## jules92207 (May 22, 2016)

I have been so busy lately I haven't had a chance to make any soap let alone the challenge soap. I'm hoping to get a shot at it tomorrow.


----------



## TeresaT (May 22, 2016)

I am FINALLY making my first try at this month's challenge.  I've been so busy at trying to purge the house, garage and shed that I have not made any soap at all.  I had everything measured and sitting for at least a week or more.  I've been picturing (pardon the pun) in my mind what I want it to look like and thinking of ways to do it.  However, everything I think of lends itself to more of a flat design that would make a great rim for a rimmed soap.  So, I'll leave that to my first rimmed soap and just dump the colors in the mold and see what happens.  It's early in the day.  I may have time for a second try with different colors.  I haven't looked a the official thread because I don't want to steal anyone's idea.


----------



## KristaY (May 22, 2016)

Wow! I'm so impressed with all the entries so far! I love reading the stories as to how each person saw the photo then created the vision. I still have a thought in my head but haven't had a single moment to soap in the last few weeks. I really hope I can get something done later today so I have an entry. Great work so far everyone!


----------



## snappyllama (May 22, 2016)

I love everyone's soaps that have been posted! Unfortunately, there is no way I'll be able to put in an attempt for this month's challenge. Things at home will be insane for the next few weeks. I'll be soaping vicariously through yall.


----------



## kc1ble (May 22, 2016)

I've tried four batches to date and have I got a lot to learn,  working with colors may not be my forte...no entry for me, hopefully next time.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 23, 2016)

kc1ble said:


> I've tried four batches to date



WOW, you have been busy! You certainly should get full marks for effort then, well done kc1ble.  Any chance we could see any of them ... I'm just a sticky beak ... :razz:


----------



## jules92207 (May 23, 2016)

I got one shot at this and pretty sure it's awful. We will see after I cut but not very hopeful I'll have an entry. I wanted to try a Taiwan Swirl for it but I don't have good dividers yet so I had to improvise, plus I wanted time to make it so the batter was too thin. Sigh.


----------



## Misschief (May 23, 2016)

I was hoping to do my challenge soap today but I woke up with a nasty migraine. Ain't nothing happening here today.


----------



## lenarenee (May 23, 2016)

Mine is in the mold - very worried about the embed since I can't find my alcohol spritzer anywhere. Just glad I could finally do the challenge!  Mine is very abstract - not sure how its going to convey any emotion though.


----------



## TeresaT (May 23, 2016)

No entry for me.  i didn't use enough colorants and they're not the right shades.  My orange turned yellow and my red is pink.  I don't have time for another try.  I'll never let cleaning and organizing get in the way of soaping again.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 23, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> No entry for me.  i didn't use enough colorants and they're not the right shades.  My orange turned yellow and my red is pink.  I don't have time for another try.  I'll never let cleaning and organizing get in the way of soaping again.



Please do show pictures though ...


----------



## TeresaT (May 24, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Please do show pictures though ...



Thanks!  I will...  I forgot to do that last night when I cut them.


----------



## Steve85569 (May 24, 2016)

Here's a couple of fails and the inspiration picture...


----------



## CaraBou (May 25, 2016)

Interesting fails, Steve.  And your entry is great!

I panicked tonight thinking I missed the deadline. Pulled several 14 hour days over the last week on a special urgent project. I'm dog tired!  I don't have a competitor...but I do have something to photograph just to be a good sport. I can barely think straight right now,let alone choose a bar or stage it. It will have to wait til tomorrow. 

Dang, why doesn't Memorial Day weekend fall in the middle of the week??  And to boot, I'll have Friday off. Oh well, at least I can sleep in!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 25, 2016)

Cool soaps anyhow Steve, very nice. Gosh it's hard trying to get the right colours isn't it?  At least we have usable soap when all's said and done.


----------



## penelopejane (May 25, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Cool soaps anyhow Steve, very nice. Gosh it's hard trying to get the right colours isn't it?  At least we have usable soap when all's said and done.



Don't you love the way people on youtube just throw a bit of powder in and the colour comes out perfectly (but they never reveal what they added)?  None of this premixing or measuring caper. I don't know how they do it.  And I have no idea how they repeat it.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 25, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Don't you love the way people on youtube just throw a bit of powder in and the colour comes out perfectly (but they never reveal what they added)?  None of this premixing or measuring caper. I don't know how they do it.  And I have no idea how they repeat it.



No, I'm not very good with colours ... yet?? ...  I'm still experimenting with kinds of colourants and am usually not sure what to use to get what effect ... pigment dispersion, mica, oxide, clay, something out of the pantry ... ?

Which is why I'm so impressed with your entry, you got the colours pretty much perfect. I just showed my daughter and she's like "Wow! She even got the speckles like the owl." Well done PJ


----------



## penelopejane (May 25, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> No, I'm not very good with colours ... yet?? ...  I'm still experimenting with kinds of colourants and am usually not sure what to use to get what effect ... pigment dispersion, mica, oxide, clay, something out of the pantry ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I'm so impressed with your entry, you got the colours pretty much perfect. I just showed my daughter and she's like "Wow! She even got the speckles like the owl." Well done PJ




I am trying to stick to at least lip safe colours but it is tough. I have trouble because I use EEVO and the cream/yellow changes the silly things. I have to do exact amounts and experiment. It's so very wasteful and some colours are just silly $$$ here in Oz. 

I've got AC right now. (Im counting grey as a colour as it took 5 batches to work out.) I'm pretty sure I have ultramarine worked out but reds/rose/pink are tough.  Try adding a bit (3 specs of UM oxide or 3 specs AC) of blue or black to see good differences.

I have no idea how to get a nice green/blue. I bought some micas today for the first time.


----------



## TeresaT (May 25, 2016)

Here's my failure and the photo I used.  I'm actually happy with the way it turned out.  I'm just not happy the colors didn't stay the way they looked when I mixed them.

ETA:  This is the first time I used squeeze bottles to pour the batter.  I like the control it gives.  I might have to play with them a bit more.  I realized when I was layering the soap that I did not leave out enough plain batter, so there's not as much white in it as I had wanted.  But overall, I'm happy with it.  It's soap.  It'll get me clean.  (I used Peak's Key Lime FO; smells great.  No acceleration whatsoever.)


----------



## penelopejane (May 25, 2016)

I like the green in the bottom half! Great colour. Your red is great and so I'd the design!


----------



## mintle (May 25, 2016)

Ha, time for the "something went wrong" soaps 
*Violet/pink bird inspired: *
1. Slab mold attempt (not cut yet). I was not happy with the top layer and I poured three layers of colours to achieve what I had in mind, but to no avail. 
2. Second attempt is the pre-beta version of my final design submitted for this challenge; here also I have tried to combine bird's beak colours with the colour of feathers. Nothing spectacular  but you could see how I went crazy with the hanger! 

*Scary picture of an owl and its prey inspired:* 
3. This one I like most. The blue/grey feathery soaps are a ITP swirl of blue colours mainly with a drawing on top - feathers and lots of yellow eyes . It did get a lot of ash on top and the colours were not what I had actually planned. 

The penguins from the soap batch leftover just wandered into my photo...

Thank you for the challenge! again, a great fun.


----------



## KristaY (May 25, 2016)

^^^In the lower left bar I see a purple/blue flamingo wearing a top hat (this made me giggle really loud!) and the next bar looks like an abstract campfire. Love those mintle!


----------



## Steve85569 (May 25, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Here's my failure and the photo I used.  I'm actually happy with the way it turned out.  I'm just not happy the colors didn't stay the way they looked when I mixed them.
> 
> ETA:  This is the first time I used squeeze bottles to pour the batter.  I like the control it gives.  I might have to play with them a bit more.  I realized when I was layering the soap that I did not leave out enough plain batter, so there's not as much white in it as I had wanted.  But overall, I'm happy with it.  It's soap.  It'll get me clean.  (I used Peak's Key Lime FO; smells great.  No acceleration whatsoever.)


Our local Walmart has squeeze bottles in the barbeque section for under a buck. I got 6 for soaping.


----------



## TeresaT (May 25, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I like the green in the bottom half! Great colour. Your red is great and so I'd the design!




Thanks!!  Believe it or not, that was Indigo powder mixed with a little bit of bright blue mica.  I thought the indigo would look like jeans and wanted it a bit brighter than that, so I put in a bright blue.  I ended up with a sea-green.  I've got lots of practicing to do with colors.


ETA:  Thanks for the tip, Steve (Our local Walmart has squeeze bottles in the barbeque section for under a buck. I got 6 for soaping.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  The bottles I have were purchased at Michael's and they only hold about a cup of batter.  I've got to pick up a few things from Walmart on my way home tonight, so I might look for those squeeze bottles if I remember.  (The mind is such a terrible thing to lose.)


----------



## TeresaT (May 25, 2016)

KristaY said:


> ^^^In the lower left bar I see a purple/blue flamingo wearing a top hat (this made me giggle really loud!) and the next bar looks like an abstract campfire. Love those mintle!




Krista, this made me laugh.  I looked at that same thing and thought, "Hmm, that's a crowned crane.  Oh, look!  The other one has an egret!!  How'd she do that?"  Hmm.  How did you do that, Mintle?


----------



## lenarenee (May 25, 2016)

Mine is way too soft to unmold yet; guess I shouldn't have used lavender eo since it slows the batter so much. But I thought the herby/woody/floral scent fit the picture well.

What's the absolute time deadline?

Btw, I was given a brand new Canon elph type camera yesterday!! How's that for timing? Since I know my other digital camera is in this house somewhere waiting to be found, I never replaced it.


----------



## mintle (May 25, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Krista, this made me laugh.  I looked at that same thing and thought, "Hmm, that's a crowned crane.  Oh, look!  The other one has an egret!!  How'd she do that?"  Hmm.  How did you do that, Mintle?


I have no idea how did that happen!  I did not see these creatures until you all brought them to life  so thank you!


----------



## penelopejane (May 25, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Thanks!!  Believe it or not, that was Indigo powder mixed with a little bit of bright blue mica.  I thought the indigo would look like jeans and wanted it a bit brighter than that, so I put in a bright blue.  I ended up with a sea-green.  I've got lots of practicing to do with colors.



Please let us know if it morphs back.  I am now looking at colours I buy and rejecting "not CP stable" and I have a feeling Indigo is like that? It may be that it morphs as it cures then turns out perfectly in a few weeks.


----------



## Saponista (May 25, 2016)

There are two types of indigo, if you get the powdered leaves then it will stay a green colour. Perhaps that's what happened Teresa.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 25, 2016)

I've been following all your hard work and struggles with avid interest. Kudos to everyone who has taken up this challenge!!!!

--- Standing ovation from the peanut gallery ---


----------



## jules92207 (May 26, 2016)

Well it's awful, so no entry for me. If I had more time I'm sure I could have gotten somewhere closer but something about these challenges make me afraid to blend too much and I won't have time to create my design so I often end up with way to light of trace and my soaps become a muddled mess.

Here is my failed attempt...


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2016)

I've been following along looking at all the "fails" and I have to chuckle. I understand why each person thinks they failed but honestly ~ they're all beautiful! It's so funny when we're disappointed at the outcome when really it's wonderful. I'm guilty of it for sure so I know how it feels. :shock:

I applaud everyone for the amazing entries, and voting (once again) is going to be tough. Life completely got in my way this month so I wasn't able to get an entry done. I apologize for that, newbie. I feel like I shirked my responsibility. So well done to everyone who got the job done and made beautiful soap!


----------



## mzimm (May 26, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> Well it's awful, so no entry for me. If I had more time I'm sure I could have gotten somewhere closer but something about these challenges make me afraid to blend too much and I won't have time to create my design so I often end up with way to light of trace and my soaps become a muddled mess.
> 
> Here is my failed attempt...



Oh jules, I think these are totally cool soaps, and I wish you could see what I see!  Dang!  I wish you had entered this, because it is a uniquely awesome interpretation of the beauty and violence of that picture.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 26, 2016)

@jules92207 ^^ What mzimm said!

I'm loving these so-called "fails" - we're a clever lot really aren't we??


----------



## lenarenee (May 26, 2016)

mzimm said:


> Oh jules, I think these are totally cool soaps, and I wish you could see what I see! Dang! I wish you had entered this, because it is a uniquely awesome interpretation of the beauty and violence of that picture.


 
So true! Such a tumultuous soap - fits the drama of the life and death drama.


----------



## lenarenee (May 26, 2016)

Sorry Newbie, so entry for me. I didn't cut until this morning, and wasn't all that pleased with the gray colors I used - sickly greenish instead of steel blue.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> Well it's awful, so no entry for me. If I had more time I'm sure I could have gotten somewhere closer but something about these challenges make me afraid to blend too much and I won't have time to create my design so I often end up with way to light of trace and my soaps become a muddled mess.
> 
> Here is my failed attempt...



Jules, I think you should have entered that soap! It is a great interpretation. You should see my fails...


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 26, 2016)

Yup. Two tries and couldnt get to #3. So disappointed...but I had a rough time with this challenge. I am so much better at studying something,  working hard to perfect it etc. Not so good at abstract interpretation. Sorry newb! I tried!!!! Off to make sure I have enough eos for the new swap!


----------



## Navaria (May 26, 2016)

Obviously not going to get an entry made for this month, considering it's technically closed. One of those times when life got in the way of my fun


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2016)

Link to the survey:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/XJW75CJ

Password will be PM'ed.


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2016)

CaraBou, I can't PM the password to you. It said your mailbox is full. Once you have decluttered, let me know so I can get it to you.


----------



## TeresaT (May 26, 2016)

Anyone having trouble signing into the survey?  I've tried a few times and am getting a wrong password message.  I know I suck at math, but I'm usually pretty good at spelling.


----------



## snappyllama (May 26, 2016)

Ditto. It's giving me a message saying it's incorrect. No biggie though - I wasn't able to try out the challenge so don;t really feel qualified to vote.


----------



## BlackDog (May 26, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Anyone having trouble signing into the survey?  I've tried a few times and am getting a wrong password message.  I know I suck at math, but I'm usually pretty good at spelling.



me too!


----------



## TeresaT (May 26, 2016)

OK.  Thanks for the response, snappy & BD.  I'm going to let newbie know we're having problems.  (Although, I'm sure she'll see this.)


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2016)

Try again. I just got it to work for me.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2016)

It worked for me.

Fewer entries does not equal easier decision. Great soaps everyone, and I enjoyed reading what your inspiration was.

This was a fun challenge - challenging for sure, but fun. Thanks Newbie!


----------



## BlackDog (May 26, 2016)

got it this time!  Thanks for hosting a super fun challenge, newbie.  It was great seeing how others interpreted the same photos.


----------



## Misschief (May 26, 2016)

Going off to vote now. I'm sorry I didn't make it this time. I sort of had a plan but, like others, life got in the way and isn't stopping for a while.

ETA It was difficult to choose three... congrats to all those who entered. Well done!


----------



## jules92207 (May 27, 2016)

Wow, thank you all for your kind words. I really wasn't expecting that! Next time I'll enter anyway even if I think it's a fail, I totally know what you mean how what we see as a fail is so not when the tables are reversed. But thank you! 


And I just voted! That was a challenge. Nicely done everyone!


----------



## penelopejane (May 27, 2016)

I just voted. Very nice entries everyone!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 27, 2016)

Oh dear, so sorry I didn't get an entry in - last weekend we were needed at my parents' massive garage sale, and this weekend we were needed to help them move house. No soaping possible.

Awesome entries ... just about to vote ... but it's very hard, they all have different great qualitites!


----------



## BattleGnome (May 27, 2016)

Everyone's soaps look wonderful.


----------



## mzimm (May 27, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Fewer entries does not equal easier decision.



^^^Yes!^^^
I foolishly thought the hard part was done when I finished my soap.  Not so - voting was excruciating!

Newbie, thank you so much for everything - the thought that went in to choosing the pictures, the time you invested in the video tutorials, the help you freely give to the forum.  It's very much appreciated.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 27, 2016)

*Ack, the agony!*  I have voted now and what a rough decision it was, because I saw something I really liked in each and every single piece of your guys soaps!!

Great job everyone, I really loved this challenge, even though my two green colors morphed and I hated it, it was a fun way to be creative!

Thank you for your hard work, Newbie! <3


----------



## TeresaT (May 27, 2016)

Got it!!  Thanks, newbie.


----------



## niclycha (May 27, 2016)

Mine is still not working eithrr


----------



## niclycha (May 27, 2016)

It worked


----------



## CaraBou (May 27, 2016)

Ok newb, I renewed my subscription and got space back  Send me the pwd please (and sorry for the hassle).


----------



## Steve85569 (May 27, 2016)

Voted with the help of DW Jan.


----------



## LisaAnne (May 27, 2016)

Voted and they were all beautiful soaps.


----------



## amd (May 28, 2016)

Wow. Tough voting. Wish I would have had time this month to make something.


----------



## doriettefarm (May 28, 2016)

Voted even though I didn't feel like I deserved to since I didn't produce an entry this month.  Time got away from me but I'm still planning to make the inspiration soap I had in mind for the challenge.  Several others picked the same photo I did and I loved seeing how drastically different the end results were.  Thanks for hosting newbie!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 31, 2016)

Have to go to bed now (argh, so annoying that I have to go to bed when you guys seems to wake up : P  )

But since it is the 31`st (here it is 1`st of june in 20 mins) I will check tomorrow to see which one of you guys ended up with their soaps on top three!

Night`y Night, don`t let the DOS-bugs bite...


----------



## newbie (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who participated

AND

Congratulations to the winners!

1. Saponista
2. mzimm
3. dibbles


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 1, 2016)

It was such a huge stretch to think abstractly while working with very concrete rules of soaping - such a fun effort to try to combine the two when designing this challenge soap! 

Well done everyone and a hearty congratulations to the winners!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratulations Saponista, mzimm & dibbles! Excellent work from all who entered and everyone deserves a big round of applause! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratulations Saponista, mzimm & dibbles! Very well done and congratulation to all who entered.  They were all lovely soaps.


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats! Well-deserved


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh wow, thank you for the votes everyone. This has really made my day as it was one of the hardest challenges for me to attempt! Yay! All the other entries were fantastic too so well done to everyone  

I am just about to post this month's challenge so look out for the thread.


----------



## mzimm (Jun 1, 2016)

Well done everyone!  I don't know about the rest of you, but it was wayyyyy too hard to choose just three to vote for.  Congrats to Saponista and dibbles, not to mention EVERYONE who entered :clap:
I'm beyond honored to be among you all.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2016)

What a great way to start my morning! Thanks everyone! Congratulations to Saponista and mzimm. It was fun to see the unique interpretations made for this challenge, including the ones not entered.

Thank you Newbie!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2016)

I also just realised I forgot to say Thank you to newbie for hosting. I thought this was a great challenge, took me right out of my comfort zone and was really different. Would love to do some more inspiration challenges in the future.


----------



## Navaria (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who participated and especially to the winners!


----------



## McMomWV (Jun 1, 2016)

Beautiful craftsmanship. Such lovely entries on a challenging task. Congratulations!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners, so happy for you all, well done : )


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 1, 2016)

Fantastic interpretations from everyone and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to Newbie for hosting May's challenge!


----------



## niclycha (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats winners!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats to the winners and all that participated. Gutted I didn't get mine done - I've yet another exam next Thursday so my life is pretty much work/study/sleep/repeat at the moment.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratulations to the fabulous winners! There wasn't a bad soap in there so that was a tough call. Nice job!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2016)

Great looking soaps!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jun 1, 2016)

Great challenge and great looking soaps.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats Saponista, mzimm & dibbles! Well deserving for sure.  Also shouts to Black Dog and Steve; your interp/executes also stood out to me. But wait -- everyone did so well!


----------



## SuzieOz (Jun 2, 2016)

I thought they were all awesome. Well done you three and thanks newbie, that was fun.


----------

